

Simple way to validate an e-mail address in C# - lanilogic
http://swoo.co.uk/blog/post/23/simple-way-to-validate-an-e-mail-address-using-c#

======
zikzak
It may not matter for some but this article is advocating trying to
instantiate an email address to see if an exception is thrown. This is likely
far more expensive than a decent regexp based on the email address
specifications.

